# Fluval FX5 Spray Bar Hole Question



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am in the middle of building a Fluval FX5 spray bar. Can anyone recommend a good way to drill my holes across the spray bar straight?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pointed up towards to of tank andfrom what I've seen about 1" apart....the holes that is


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> Pointed up towards to of tank andfrom what I've seen about 1" apart....the holes that is


Sorry, I was not very clear, I am not sure how I can make sure that all the holes I drill will make a straight line from one end to the other and looking for suggestions.


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

I have not built mine yet... but have the parts. 
Someone else (can't remember who to give the credit to) said to put two pipes against each other side by side and run a marker down the length of where they are touching. That should give you a perfectly straight line to drill by.
FYI: not sure what may or may not contaminate your aquarium... so I would use a washable marker so you can clean off the line after drilling.
Let me know if it works... that's what I plan on doing with mine.
Randy


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

The tip above is a good one, but I would use a pencil. You can just wash it off when done. It may help to start with a small bit to make a dent for the larger bit, and prevent it from wanting to walk off the line.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

put the pipe in a clamp run a level down the center and then draw a line with pencil then drill down the line then erase the pencil mark.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Or run a line of tape down the center of the pipe and drill in the center of it. draw a line with pencil in center of tape and drill down it then remove tape. The masking tape would work good especially if you can find the thinner tape.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I just eyeballed it. No need to remove any lines if you're going to paint it. Drill first, then paint, otherwise you'll have white holes, assuming the pipe is white.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would just hook a tape measure at one end and with a sharpie put a mark at equally distances where I wanted the holes. The measuring tape will keep the hole marks in a straight line. And yes as GTZ suggested, drill first.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Didn't have time to read all the replies so maybe this was already mentioned but I thought I would post this real quick before getting offline.

I have made many spray bars and the best way to get a straight line is to take a scrap piece of PVC, drill a hole in it the same size as a pen or pencil, stick the pencil through the hole and run it along side the spray bar PVC. Gives you a perfectly straight line.

Then figure out how many holes you want and what size. I have found a total of 35 holes 1/8" in diameter for the FX5 to be perfect after much testing. So however long your spray bar is just divide by 35 and that will give you the hole placement difference between each hole. Then take a tape measure and mark right on the line you already drew which will make a little +

Then take a really small drill bit and drill out each hole. Then take whatever size bit you settled on for the hole size and drill out the hole you already drilled. This will keep it from walking around. Try your best to make sure the drill is straight but the only real way to do it perfect is to have a drill press. Make sure to sand and spray paint last so your holes are not white. HTH


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

i built mine yesterday and took a chalk line and snapped it across the pipe. then took the tape measure and marked off ever inch then used a drill press to drill it.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

One last question. Has anyone drilled holes in different spots to affect flow? I've also seen some that will drill a couple holes that will allow water to shoot at a higher angle to break the surface. Is this worth doing?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Falco16 said:


> One last question. Has anyone drilled holes in different spots to affect flow? I've also seen some that will drill a couple holes that will allow water to shoot at a higher angle to break the surface. Is this worth doing?


Not really. What size tank is this going on again?


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Falco16 said:
> 
> 
> > One last question. Has anyone drilled holes in different spots to affect flow? I've also seen some that will drill a couple holes that will allow water to shoot at a higher angle to break the surface. Is this worth doing?
> ...


90 gallon. I made the spraybar 39 inches long.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok....I would drill a total of 35 holes spaced 1" apart and 1/8" in diameter. I would make them all pointing the same direction. I can almost guarantee you are going to have to point it a bit towards the surface anyways which will give you awesome surface agitation.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. I have everything put together and just painting it black. I added two coats on the front and will be doing the back tonight and apply one final coat to the whole thing Saturday.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Falco16 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I have everything put together and just painting it black. I added two coats on the front and will be doing the back tonight and apply one final coat to the whole thing Saturday.


 :thumb:


----------

